

Earbits (YC W11) Tunes Into Bay Area Music - nikhilpandit
http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/earbits-tunes-bay-area-music-213407

======
rglover
Um, why does the link in the article go to a login screen for an MS Exchange
account? Other than that, congrats to Earbits on the deal!

~~~
earbitscom
Kill me.

~~~
rglover
?

~~~
rglover
Yeah that is a bummer. Oh well. Is that actual address up?

~~~
earbitscom
Yes, and now the link has been fixed, thanks to your head's up. ;)

<http://sfgate.earbits.com>

~~~
rglover
Cheers =) Glad to see they fixed it. I'll tune in tomorrow and take a listen.

